# Seen Pinfish Around Yet?



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

I was wondering if there were pinfish hanging around Shoreline or anywhere else. Grass? What area?
Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## Mooseknucks (Jun 12, 2008)

caught 5 or 6 for bait last week at villa venyce canal. I definately have felt them nipping for a few weeks too on the flats.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i never really see a complete lack of pinfish even in the winter, they are harder to come by i suppose but i can still go to quite a few places and drop tiny pieces of shrimp and get a couple. as far as right now there are plenty around most places i think, ill get one or two in my bait net around the 17th street boat launch in pensacola, the gulf breeze side of sikes i can drop a 3 hook rig with some tiny bits of shrimp and get plenty close to the foot of the bridge, same on 3mb. in the sound at pensacola beach i got a couple mixed in my bait net with some of the finger mullet i was throwing on.

where are you fishing and are you trying to catch some on rod and reel, throw a net or drop a trap?


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Trap loads up*

I bait my trap with fish heads or carcass and drop it off the end of my dock on Bayou Chico. It loads up in a few hours. I bait it whenever some one wants some pinfish :thumbup: I like fresh fish - filets.
Tom 572 1225


----------



## 15whaler (Feb 26, 2011)

CaptBlack, I'm primarily fishing ICW from Big Sabine to Pensacola Pass. Bait net.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

there should be a nice bunch of em around there, i know for sure you could get some with small hooks and shrimp, if you cant find em tossing the net. the only problem i have with getting a nice supply of pinfish with a net is the places i tend to find the most pins tends to be around some rocks or debris in the water which isnt too friendly on the net at times. 

try looking for little bits of rocks, concrete, debris, etc. and throwing the net to the side of it if you cannot find any that has always worked for me. or just invest in a trap, im thinking of buying one pretty soon and keeping a 50 gallon saltwater tank to store em in so i always have pins and bull minnows.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

They've been raping my Gulp baits. Threw out tiny hooks for them and caught a few. Fishing around structure so net wasn't practical. Landing some Specks by throwing them under a cork.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Pinfish are back around the docks now. I baited up the Pin fish trap and was rewarded with about 3 dozen in the 4-6 inch range. I thought I was all set for Grouper fishing today but when I pulled the trap this morning to load the baitwell all I found was a wrecked bait trap. Some denizen of the sound trashed the trap getting at the bait and ate the Star Gazer that got in the trap as well. All that was left was it's head. Time to modify the next bait trap to make it more resistant to getting raided by critters of the sea.


----------



## appleguy (Jan 8, 2011)

Went out today, caught some pinfish for bait around the bridge at the cinco bayou boat ramp.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

They are all over the flats.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pinfish*

They are around the docks in Big Lagoon. Got 3 dozen or so last night that were 3-4 inches. Going for snapper/grouper tomorrow.


----------



## mackeral68 (Apr 5, 2011)

I launch out of 17th st like cptblack and i'll put out the pinfish trap the night before between a couple docks and it will usually be full in the morning.


----------



## EmeraldCoast (May 1, 2010)

They're in grand lagoon around the docks and on the flats, not sure about deep water but set a trap, you'll load up!


----------



## beenalongtime (Oct 24, 2010)

Easy pickin at naval live oak


----------

